# KVM switch and ghosting

## evaner

Quick question:  Does anyone know how to get rid of the ghosting on my monitor?  It's noticible, but it doesn't get much in the way.

Both my monitor and switch to computer cables are sheilded, but they are connected to a manual KVM switch.  What would be easiest way to get the ghosting to go?  (I know the ghostage occurs inside the switch because those cables aren't shielded)  I tried a metal cage idea, but didn't have one (metal cage dealy) big enough.  Would that help?

----------

## masseya

I don't know how much you can do to fix the ghosting in a KVM switch.  Most of the reviews of switches that I read basically said the best thing you can do is go see the KVM in action before you buy it to make sure that it doesn't ghost.  If your cables are shielded then you'll probably want to at least try a metal box of some kind to see if it works, but you could just be out of luck.

----------

## mellofone

You can try wrapping it in foil  :Smile: 

----------

## blackcell

 *evaner wrote:*   

> Quick question:  Does anyone know how to get rid of the ghosting on my monitor?  It's noticible, but it doesn't get much in the way.
> 
> Both my monitor and switch to computer cables are sheilded, but they are connected to a manual KVM switch.  What would be easiest way to get the ghosting to go?  (I know the ghostage occurs inside the switch because those cables aren't shielded)  I tried a metal cage idea, but didn't have one (metal cage dealy) big enough.  Would that help?

 

Cheap KVM switches will cause ghosting. I been using a 8-port Cybex Autoview Commander for years and never had the ill ghost effect.

Also if your cables are longer than 8 feet this can cause it too. Good quaility shielded cables should give 12-14 feet without ghosting.

Check your connections and other nearby electronic devices that may be leaking EMI. You can also (monitor permitting) try pumping up your refresh rate.

----------

